

Live streaming to the browser using Media Source Extensions and MPEG-DASH - ldite
http://www.bbc.co.uk/rd/blog/2014/03/media-source-extensions

======
binocarlos
I so badly want this technology to be current and working in all browsers. The
only way I've found to really 'stream' live video to the browser is with
WebSockets and pure JavaScript decoders writing to canvas. This works well -
apart from the decoding part.

The best combo would be WebSocket transport + hardware decoded video playback.
Then - as the article says - I can write JavaScript apps to inject data as I
get it - into the player.

When you start thinking about Web Socket as a streaming video source - lots of
funky apps become possible : )

------
ldite
See also
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radio3/posts/Radio-3-in-40](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/radio3/posts/Radio-3-in-40)

